# Bought a centipede today...



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I will be bringing it home on Thursday. So now that makes scorpion's, tarantula's, snakes and now centipede's...so much for me ever bringing a date home.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

lol a date who needs that .. i want to see pictures of your new purchase


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool purchase, they are incredible animals. I wanna see some pics!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll post some pics as soon as I can get someone over to take them.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

excellent


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is one thing that freaks me out to no end.

I find them repulsive and all I ever want to do when I see these things is smash them with the heaviest object I can possibly find.

There isn't even a picture and I'm already shivering in disgust.










But have plenty of fun with it!









:laugh:


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Snake_Eyes said:


> I will be bringing it home on Thursday. So now that makes scorpion's, tarantula's, snakes and now centipede's...so much for me ever bringing a date home.


BE VERY CAREFUL!!!!! They are major escape artists, a 10 incher can squeeze through a 1/4x1/2 inch hole, they are extremely fast and aggressive and their bite causes 10-12 hours of excruciating pain and swelling.

That said, congratulations, they are beautiful insects and fascinating to watch. I set mine up with hide spots along the side of the cage and then put cardboard on the outside so they still feel hidden but you can move the cardboard for easy viewing. They like to have something touching them on their top and bottom while hiding so make sure they have a tight hide spot.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

how much are they?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on your new purchase! Isn't this the type that someone had posted on youtube eating a mouse?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> Congrats on your new purchase! Isn't this the type that someone had posted on youtube eating a mouse?


Same family, the one in the video was a scolopendra gigantea.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

cool can wait to see it


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

dark FrOsT said:


> lol a date who needs that .. i want to see pictures of your new purchase

























WHOA


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yup its gross


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

bobme said:


> Yup its gross


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. You see gross, I see beauty in form and function. One of the most efficient hunter/predators in the insect kingdom, they haven't changed in millions of years because they don't have to.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yup and i still think they are gross


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

nice centipede, i got a couple, red ones 7ins other ones 4ins


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

if i ever saw one of those running around my house i would sh*t


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice, I haven't seen mine since I brought it home yesterday.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I just made the move from fish, to reptiles, back to fish, back to herps....now to tarantulas...I draw the line at centipedes.







Have fun!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Snake_Eyes said:


> Nice, I haven't seen mine since I brought it home yesterday.


is it hiding or burrowed away? try putting it where the light is dim, they come out more then,


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

did you lose it ... cause id be scared


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

No I didn't lose it







it's just burried under the peat.

I don't keep a light on it, it's heat source is a heating pad.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

It just got done eating it's first meal...actually more of a appetizer. I threw in 2 med crix, it ate one in about 30 seconds and disappeared again.







I'm sure the other will get owned some time late tonight.









This week I'm picking up 50 B. dubia roaches to get my colony started, then Mr. pede can start eating some real food.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

congrats on him eating, however its still gross .


----------



## PaCKiNGReeNS420 (Feb 14, 2007)

them shits crazy... idk which is better centipede or millipede... they both pretty nasty tho.


----------

